# Cedar chips in dog runs



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Putting up a 10x10 dog run with roof. No grass. Any reason why I can't use cedar and pine chip bedding to cover di rt?


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

No problem but, it needs to be cleaned out on a regular basis and new chips. Pine shaving are OK but do not place them near structures they attract termites where cedar repels insects (generally) not all insects are afraid of cedar. 10X10 is not a "run" it's an outdoor enclosure you may consider a swath across the side or front yard so they can "run". 10X10 is 40 foot parallel your fence line and mine love to bark at passing people and it lets the people and yourself you have a warning system. dogs love to sun themselves run bark and watch everything but have a shady place with water.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cedar chips would work fine, I use it for bedding in the dogs house which is inside and heated in the winter. Their out side run goes from grass to dirt, yes they get a bit muddy after a rain but it does come off.

Now if I were going to put some thing in the out side pens I believe I would go with cedar mulch a bit cheaper than cedar bedding.

 Al


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Google çedar mulch and dogs, yes and no answers. Puppies chew, so there is always that concern.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

doozie said:


> Google çedar mulch and dogs, yes and no answers. Puppies chew, so there is always that concern.


oh yes best to have rawhide chews, bones and toys so they concentrate on those.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cedar fumes can irritate their eyes.
I'd use pine shavings or straw.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

If not changed after each measurable rain, they will hold moisture and could make it a worse mess to walk in for the dog.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

rock dust is better and cheaper if you have a way to truck it . rock dust comes from crushing rock at a rock quarry . a pickup truck load would be about $ 15 bucks here . it packs firm and smooth so easy to clean up the poo ,harbours no pest and won't rot away like wood products .


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Forcast said:


> Putting up a 10x10 dog run with roof. No grass. Any reason why I can't use cedar and pine chip bedding to cover di rt?


We've done it. I collect a lot of different shavings from our wood shop. It is good for bedding and when we clean it out, throw it into composting stations. I don't mix but I have used both cedar and pine separately depending on the animal.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have used wood chips with large dogs. If they have one side they tend to run along most, the chips will pile up there...all those power stops and starts they make. For me, as I tend to have larger dogs, I think pea gravel is best, dogs can't chew on it, no mushrooms grow, can be rinsed off easily so no pee smell, easier to pick up solids.

Mon


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Seems like cedar would be an irritant to a dog since their nose is so much more sensitive than ours. I have seen dog beds for sale with cedar in the filling but there is a fabric layer between dog and cedar chips. I would try pine but not cedar personally.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'd put it on a slab or concrete paver stones so you can hose it out and keep it sanitary. Chips will just hold the moisture and animal waste.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We have had dog pens and runs for 40 years and have always used pea gravel as the ground cover. Easy to clean up the solids and hose down/disinfect regularly for the urine. And with the dogs walking on the gravel - and peeing - there are hardly any weeds. We do always create a grassy section as they love to lie and roll on the grass. Surprisingly enough they rarely if ever pee there and never poop. 

We did once use cedar chips in the dog houses as it is well known for deterring bugs and smelling nice but one of the dogs got very irritated eyes so we stopped very quickly. We have always used straw in the houses since then - changing it regularly.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

I would think wood chips would make picking up dog waste tedious.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hitch said:


> I would think wood chips would make picking up dog waste tedious.


In a lot of cases, waste and chips look VERY similar!

Mon


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

4tu said:


> No problem but, it needs to be cleaned out on a regular basis and new chips. Pine shaving are OK but do not place them near structures they attract termites where cedar repels insects (generally) not all insects are afraid of cedar. 10X10 is not a "run" it's an outdoor enclosure you may consider a swath across the side or front yard so they can "run". 10X10 is 40 foot parallel your fence line and mine love to bark at passing people and it lets the people and yourself you have a warning system. dogs love to sun themselves run bark and watch everything but have a shady place with water.


Good idea. The 10x10 is more for being able to use the doggy door and be safe from eagles. First year with the eagles. And little dogs. No people walking by. But deer. What animal is it that you can't use ceader chip with?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

doozie said:


> Google çedar mulch and dogs, yes and no answers. Puppies chew, so there is always that concern.


Oh!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Cedar fumes can irritate their eyes.
> I'd use pine shavings or straw.


I was wondering about ceader


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

emdeengee said:


> We have had dog pens and runs for 40 years and have always used pea gravel as the ground cover. Easy to clean up the solids and hose down/disinfect regularly for the urine. And with the dogs walking on the gravel - and peeing - there are hardly any weeds. We do always create a grassy section as they love to lie and roll on the grass. Surprisingly enough they rarely if ever pee there and never poop.
> 
> We did once use cedar chips in the dog houses as it is well known for deterring bugs and smelling nice but one of the dogs got very irritated eyes so we stopped very quickly. We have always used straw in the houses since then - changing it regularly.


Thought about pea stone but was thinking they would eat it?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks all. I'll rethink on it awhile. Was thinking no mud.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Forcast said:


> Thought about pea stone but was thinking they would eat it?


None of our dogs have ever eaten gravel or chewed on stones and we have been very lucky in that the only poop eaters were puppies who grew out of the habit very quickly while they were only kept in the grassed yard and under supervision. A friend did have problems with her dog eating poop and taking in some stones and twigs from her yard. It did require vet care once.


----------

